# Xactimate Supplements



## Lafe Gill (Aug 2, 2011)

Am doing Xactimate Supplements. 40.00 per Xactimate / 75.00 per Xactimate with sketch. Will deal with insurance companies for you but will charge a 4% premium for accepted supplemented amounts as well as the cost of the Xactimate. Can manage a full construction company from the ground up but am wanting to spend time with my family. Thanks for your business. I will need company logos and info as well as homeowner info.
Professional and confidential or I would not be in business. Contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Get a life.


----------

